
“The Stand” by Stephen King - d_silin
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Stand
======
Trasmatta
Not sure how this is applicable. Really good book, but the super flu in the
book had a fatality rate of 99.4%, and wiped out the entire world's population
in like 2 or 3 weeks.

~~~
kjs3
Wildly overrated, IMO terrible book. I know this will enrage the King fanbois.
It's more than 800 pages of occasionally interesting vignettes mired in
tedious narrative, and after all that investment in slogging through it, King
basically gives up and delivers the worst sort of deus ex machina ending (
_nukes_ magically apprear and...something...the check cashed...and we're done
here...).

